# صلاه إلى رب المجد ( بقلمى )



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ربى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح انت تعلم تنهدات قلبى 
وتعلم ياربى كل ما بداخلى 
وتعلم ايضا ماذا اريد وتعلم سيدى انى احبك ،، 
محتاج إليك ان تملىء حياتى بمحبتك العظيمه ،،
 محبتك الغنيه التى تغنى عن شهوات العالم اجمع ،، 
ارجوك ربى ادخل حياتى ،، املئها بسلامك العظيم ،،
 فأنا فى اشد الحاجه إليك 
اميـــــن ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

امين

تحفه يا كوكو

ده نفس اللي جوانا كلنا حقيقي احنا في حاجه شديدة اليه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى على مرورك يا روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 فبراير 2011)

امين كيرياليسون 

صلاة جميلة كلامها قليل لكن في العمق وبتحكي بلسان  حال الجميع 

الرب يعطيك سؤال قلبك 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى على مرورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## سور (20 فبراير 2011)

امين يارب استمع لنبض قلب كل منا بنقولك محتاجنلك
ميرررسى كوكو للكلمات الرائع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 فبراير 2011)

ميرسى على مرورك يا سور 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

*آمين
تسلم أيدك أخى KOKOMAN
سلام الرب معكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 فبراير 2011)

ميرررسى على مرورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

